# Paris - Snow! (photo heavy)



## Dp-PARIS (Dec 20, 2010)

With all the snow around I thought it would be good to post these.  I took them a week or so ago when we had a lot of snow here (we have more today).

I like number 12, with the eiffer tower just visible if you look closely.

1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12



13



14



15



16



17



18



19



20



21



22



23



24




I am sure you can imagine the camea was soaked after this.  You can find a photo of it in the excellent thread: Camera Labs :: View topic - Weathersealing in practice - your experiences please!


----------



## mike3767 (Dec 20, 2010)

I love #24, although there all pretty good!


----------



## SageMark (Dec 20, 2010)

These are amazing! I wish this thread was even more picture heavy. Jealous, wished I could have been there!


----------



## KillnDemSoftly (Dec 20, 2010)

Love the pictures!


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks everyone for the nice feedback.  I do have loads more.  I need to process them a bit first, but when done I will add some more.


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Dec 21, 2010)

Here are some more from the same day.  I hope you like them. 

25



26



27



28



29



30



31



32



33



34



35



36



37



38



39



40



41



42



43



44



45



46



47



48



49



50



51



52


----------

